# [SOLVED] acer wireless switch



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

This has been asked before but i'dd like to go into detail and explore another solution on the problem
i have: acer aspire series 5020 (5024WLMi) with broadcom wireless adaptor 802.11g (BCM94318MPG)

drivers are correct and i even updated bios today

The wireless switch is broken so i was wondering is this a hardware button (like realy HARD on the motherboard) or is this just a button that has a function.

i alreay checked the device but everything seems to be active windows keeps asking to turn on the wireless button(switch) but it seems to be broke.

I'dd like to get the wireless card working with software.
I think this should be possible because i think the button used to have a different function. (can someone tell me if i'm wrong or right on this?)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

really not sure what you are asking and not sure what you mean by a different function but the wireless button turns your wireless on and off on your laptop and as far as I know its the only function it has. 

If the button is broken in the off position, then it needs to be fixed otherwise no wireless.


----------



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

well maby i dont need to fix the button to make the wireless work
(but i'll try doing that anyway)
thanks for giving ur vision on the matter


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

Hey there and welcome to TSF...
on my Acer wireless button is used just to bring light that wireless is on...
I can enable or disable Wireless in Network Connections, I do not need to push button to activate wireless...
I do need to push Bluetooth button to activate Bluetooth though...
But for Wireless, that button jus represent wheter or not wireless is on...


----------



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

Hi, it's good to be here 
This is a great forum with fast response at least for this post.
I tried the same but everything was on and activated in the Network Connections menu.
Now i'm trying to repair it by putting on a new switch. Don't wory about it because it is (or seems) clear how it needs to be done.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

Let us know what is the progress please...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: acer wireless switch*



vladimirb said:


> Hey there and welcome to TSF...
> on my Acer wireless button is used just to bring light that wireless is on...
> I can enable or disable Wireless in Network Connections, I do not need to push button to activate wireless...
> I do need to push Bluetooth button to activate Bluetooth though...
> But for Wireless, that button jus represent wheter or not wireless is on...



actually that button is not just for that pretty little light indiator, that button also turns on/off your wireless. You can also turn on/off within the wireless settings but that button needs to be on first.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: acer wireless switch*



meandi said:


> well maby i dont need to fix the button to make the wireless work
> (but i'll try doing that anyway)
> thanks for giving ur vision on the matter


and maybe you do. As I already said if that button is off, you will not get wireless no matter what else you try do do. Look in your owners manual or go to acers website, look up your specific model and see what it says about that button.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*



sobeit said:


> actually that button is not just for that pretty little light indiator, that button also turns on/off your wireless. You can also turn on/off within the wireless settings but that button needs to be on first.


U mean when I am connected and I can turn off wireless connection with that button???
Because when I enable Wireless, whether or not I am connected, if I press that button, nothing happens ^_^


----------



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

well ill never know if the button is on or off because i know for sure the led doenst work and the bluethoot led does, dont think it's repaired as it should be because it doesnt work yet


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

There is always another way to find out. I would definitely open the laptop up and see the WIFI switch on how it is installed and how it functions. I reckon that since it is a switch, may be I can just short the leads... but that is just me. It would be great if there is a service manual that you can use as a guide.


----------



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

Ye i just closed it up and then realized the switch may not work without the led working (stupid me)
So ill open it again like TriggerFinger would do. -he'd probably do it only once 

Conclusion:
1)The solution for people who don't know much about computers would be to bring it to their computer shop and let it be repaired others can repair it themselves.
2)The button seems to be crucial for the wireless network, unless when it's not stuck on off or maby with other laptops.

(Ill report on my progress with the led right now some other business first)

Sometimmes I can be bit confusing sorry for this.
(and english isn't my motherlanguage)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*



meandi said:


> Ye i just closed it up and then realized the switch may not work without the led working (stupid me)
> So ill open it again like TriggerFinger would do. -he'd probably do it only once  -- Don't count on it. :laugh:
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...


EDIT:
Is the driver installed for this WiFi card? If so, can you try doing the following:

Click *Start*, *Control Panel*, and then click *Broadcom Wireless Utility*

Navigate through each tab and may be you can switch ON the radio from there.

EDIT 2:
If you do not have the Broadcom Wireless Utility, may be you can try this driver:
https://www.synapsenow.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/AS5020_80211g.zip


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

There is also a Broadcom driver that may work. This is from HP website:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...prodNameId=1821309&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=5

Just to remind, the objective of this is for you to use the Broadcom Wireless Utility to switch ON the WiFi without using the WiFi button.


----------



## meandi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

IT works!!!
The driver was fine, the button isn't.
I just installed a application called 'Launch Manager' wich came with the laptop. (acer aspire 5024WLMi)
The wireless is now being activated when i boot the computer.
A simple solution for a simple problem.
But for me the simple problems can waste more time than the hard ones.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: acer wireless switch*

Good JOB! Thank you for the update. I am glad you got it working now.


----------



## lopix (Jul 1, 2009)

I have an Aspire 8930 with the same problem, wireless button is dead. Tried the Launch Manager solution, but it only allows me to change the function of some other buttons. Thought I could get one to start the wireless, but it wants me to load a button configuration from a file. Right... And the one the turns on wireless is where?

Any other ideas or am I off to the shop?


----------

